
Upwork Bans Upwork Premium Program Freelancers. Permanently - sdpy
https://medium.com/@vlad161/upwork-bans-upwork-premium-program-freelancers-permanently-dee7d514d172
======
ParameterOne
I use Upwork to get some things done and this is startling.

>>Our decision is based on a careful review and the fact that you have
submitted a high number of proposals for jobs on our site without many
contracts or earnings. Unfortunately, this means the jobs posted by clients
are not a good match for your skills.

I see absolutely no correlation between a high rate of proposals and a good
match of skills. In what world does a person attempting to gain business loose
the ability to keep trying?? I guess it might be time for Upwork to have
another competitor.

